# sugar snap peas turn yellow



## joe 371 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have three short rows of sugar snap peas. In the end of one row the plants are starting to turn yellow and are shrivelling up. I am worried that it will spread to the other vines. Any one know whats happening here and what I should do?? Thanks, Joe


----------



## DoubleD (Jan 28, 2007)

Peas are highly susceptible to a variety of diseases carried by aphids. Pea enation is one of the most common but in your case it sounds like you may one of two possible yellow mosaic viruses carried by aphids. The trick with peas are to get them in the ground and going very early - to produce a crop before summer like weather really hits and the aphids emerge in full force. I live in the cool/wet climate of the coastal pacific northwest - perfect for pea growing because it takes along time to warm up here in the summer (creates other problems for alot of other crops -but good for peas and cabbages!). Here is an excerpt and a link to a good fact sheet on pea diseases. The excerpt highlights the two yellow mosaic diseases that are likely the culprits. The link has information on how to prevent in the future.

"Bean yellow mosaic virus (BYMV), also called bean virus 2 in older literature, includes pea mosaic virus strains, which some authors treat separately. BYMV is widely distributed in the state and is transmitted by at least 20 aphid species in a nonpersistent manner. This virus is also discussed under the virus diseases affecting bean. 

The symptoms of BYMV depend upon the strain of virus involved. The pea strain, for example, causes a very bright yellow mosaic (fig. 4), whereas the more typical isolates produce a dull light and dark green mosaic. Symptoms are masked or delayed at low temperatures (below 60Â° F), but develop normally at 65Â° -75Â° F. 

Resistance for BYMV has been identified and extends to the Perfection types used for both canning and freezing. Resistance is conditioned by a recessive factor, which, when it occurs in a heterozygous condition, is strongly influenced by temperature. Seed transmission is absent or very rare in pea and several other legumes. Aphid control may help to reduce the rate of spread in susceptible cultivars. 

Clover yellow vein virus (CYVV) causes a serious disease of pea. A severe strain can cause intense veinal chlorosis or severe yellowing, followed by apical necrosis and premature death. Plants are usually stunted, and pods show some deformation. The virus is transmitted in nature by at least four aphid species (including the pea aphid) in a nonpersistent manner. This virus also naturally infects bean and cucurbits, as well as many cultivated and wild legumes, and ornamentals such as wild violet. 

Symptoms of CYVV infection in pea consist of veinal chlorosis, mosaic, curling, and apical rosetting, with suppression of pod size and number (fig. 5). Cultivars resistant to BYMV are also resistant to this virus." 

http://vegetablemdonline.ppath.cornell.edu/factsheets/Viruses_Peas.htm


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

You dont' say where you live so it's real hard to make gardening suggestions.

Peas like cool weather and die quickly when it turns real hot. I never did grow them successfully in south central GA (Macon). Maybe it's just too hot where you are.


----------



## joe 371 (Nov 14, 2007)

Many thanks, I am in NW Arkansas in the mtns. I did get the peas planted late and we have had several days close to 90 already with high humidity. Tonight DW reminded me that it was most likely early April before we planted. Next year I will know better. Have any of you had luck with planting peas as a fall crop. Thanks again, Joe


----------



## DoubleD (Jan 28, 2007)

I always plant peas as a spring AND a fall crop. However, my climate is coastal pacific northwest - where we rarely get very hot - but rarely get downright cold either - more often than not it is cool and damp. Peas love that kind of weather.


----------

